# Red Pesto Salmon



## Fiona (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope the photo upload worked - haven't tried this before. I asked a while ago about cooking with mayonnaise & yesterday did this with salmon: Mixed 1tsp red pesto with 1tsp mayo, spread on salmon then topped with an asparagus speat & wrapped in Serrano ham. baked 20 minutes.

It was really tasty. Can you offer further suggestions for salmon fillet?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks delicious, Fiona.  What's in red pesto?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 23, 2008)

It was shop bought, so sorry, only know from ingredient list (will try & make it though!!) Its based on tomato with pine nuts, basil. This recipe would work equally well with regular basil pesto.


----------

